# Sharpie Fun!



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Just messin' around with a sharpie... It smelt so bad when I was done :O Tell me what you guys think!















His eyes are a little big, but whatever


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

He's really cute! I like it. <3


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I like it, I picture a kids book about a betta adventure! lol very cute


----------



## kalae (Feb 13, 2011)

So cute :3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I love the natural look, like Japanese sumi-e painting. He's so cute!


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the simplicity! Great drawing, especially considering that it was done in sharpie (which, you know, can't be erased?).


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

So cool!!!


----------

